

Ask HN: A better alternative to flippa? - anujkk

Just read a comment on HN about flippa - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3714938<p>I have few questions for HN Community :<p>1. Are you happy/satisfied with flippa? If not, why?<p>2. Is there a better alternative? If not, do you want one?<p>3. Why isn't anyone from HN coming up with a better solution?<p>If there is a demand, I would like to come up with a better solution.
======
PonyGumbo
Flippa is just really noisy. It seems like the majority of listings are short-
lived scraping sites with no revenue, or sites with revenue being sold for
outrageous amounts of money.

As a buyer, I'd like to see a Flippa-like site that only sells established,
legitimate sites and businesses. Basically, the high-end antique shop
alternative to the flea market that is Flippa.

~~~
AznHisoka
If it was truly legitimate, and raking in cash, not many people would sell.

~~~
PonyGumbo
'Legitimate' in this context is not intended to be synonymous with 'raking in
cash'. I'm talking about profitable businesses with sustainable revenue models
- not someone with a niche, keyword specific domain they registered three
months ago that's benefiting from some temporary adsense luck.

My business partner and I sold a business a couple of years ago because our
hearts just weren't in it anymore. It was profitable, but not enough to offset
the pain in the ass of running it. We sold it to a group with a collection of
complimentary businesses, and they've had great luck with it.

------
cheae
I listed one of my site on the site(to sell), I set BIN(buy it now) price to a
reasonable one, considering the revenue and the effort required to maintain
the site. The site is a legitimate one, making passive income, a good domain
and more than 2 years old. I decided not to reduce the price even if I
couldn't sell the site. (I spent around $60 to list the site).

I couldn't sell it. For me it looks like buyers assume that reported income
and traffic of any listed site is higher than the actual figures. So they
expect a ridiculously lower price for sites.

There are so many listings that wants to sell for 2 - 3 times monthly
earnings. Why would anyone want to do that? Can't they just keep the site
themselves for another 3 months and earn that money.

------
AznHisoka
Actually I am happy with Flippa. I bought a lot of bargain sites there. I
haven't sold anything, but that's because I get people to approach me
privately (better offers that way).

